
Show HN: Screen Recording on Cloud - zafergurel
http://getone.video
======
snowpanda
This is really great! One suggestion, maybe offer an advanced option where you
can input css/html elements that you want the browser to click on.

~~~
zafergurel
Thank you. That would be a nice feature. I'll look into that :).

